# what you think about stumpnocker skiffs????



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tough flatbottom skiff for use inshore.
Will pound your kidneys to a pulp in a chop
Good small creek and intracoastal flat water oysterbar fishing boat.

builders site:

http://allcraftmarinellc.com/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if you really want an honest answer you need to ask someone that either owns or has owned a competitive brand. Otherwise, its all heresy.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

You can buy a used gladesmen for 1/2 that amount. Its a buyers market right now. But I would rather have capt Rons glades skiff. Now thats a great price!


> *One last shot for the forum before it goes out to the commercial adds at:
> 
> $13,900.00*


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Register on inshore-fishing.com. Send a PM to Scootertramp.

He owns a Stumpknocker and will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I think they knock stumps. Thats all I know about them. 

I agree with Brett that it would be a rough ride if you plan to hit the bay on a choppy day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

> Register on inshore-fishing.com.  Send a PM to Scootertramp.
> 
> He owns a Stumpknocker and will be able to answer your questions.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I asked about these Boats in the past ... My Local dealer Quit selling Them beacuse of Gelcoat Problems

Dave


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks alot i have a great madified v hull skiff i was just thinking of a new clean set up but i think ill save the money and stay with my skiff flat bottoms are ruff in the choppy weather


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

> I asked about these Boats in the past ...  My Local dealer Quit selling  Them beacuse of Gelcoat Problems
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave but that's not good enough. Both Ford and Chevy had major issues with paint over the years and my dealers are still selling them.  Just part of the business IMHO.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I asked about these Boats in the past ...  My Local dealer Quit selling  Them beacuse of Gelcoat Problems
> >
> > Dave
> 
> ...


Yeah, and what the heck does one expect to happen when they knock stumps with the hull?? ;D ;D ;D

-T


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

> > > I asked about these Boats in the past ...  My Local dealer Quit selling  Them beacuse of Gelcoat Problems
> > >
> > > Dave
> >
> ...


Zackley.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> thanks alot  i have a great madified v hull skiff i was just thinking of a new clean set up but i think ill save the money and stay with my skiff flat bottoms are ruff in the choppy weather


I hope you don't go by what I say on that. Check that link out and ask someone who knows more, I'm just guessing and I have been wrong once or twice.

Problems breed solutions, if there was a problem with quality they more than likely solved it by now.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

is this something your looking for?
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1222894749


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

something like that but not exactly i dont like that one that much sorry its real nice thoe how does it ride?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

rides great takes a chop like a champ and goes shallow. very clean very light. you can pole with one hand. not going to find a technical skiff for that price anywhere thats for sure.


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

well i dont got that type of money and the skiff i got now i paid $1500 for it and i wont dought it that it handles just like or better than a glades or those expensive boats im just gunna fix mynes up a lil more and thats it


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> well i dont got that type of money and the skiff i got now i paid  $1500 for it and i wont dought it that it handles just like or better than a glades or those expensive boats im just gunna fix mynes up a lil more and thats it


Dear God my eyes are bleeding!!!!!!!

USE THE SPELL CHECKER OR LEARN TO SPELL PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's not the english language he's using, that's textmessaging.
Any way you can as fast as you can. Punctuation not needed.

jus git teh misage akros as fas as pozibul be4 teech cs u
                                    ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I owned a Stumpnocker (no k in there) for 15 years. Bought an 18' Stumpnocker 4 brand new in 1992, and fished the hell out of it for 15 years. Great boat!

I know several people who have both the 14' and 16' flat bottom Stumpnockers. Great little boats for the money and work great for their purpose. They're flat bottom, so don't expect them to ride like a Redfisher.

My boat had it's problems, but it also lived outside every day of it's life. No cover, no shade, hell, it only saw soap about 4 times! Just hose it out, flush the motor and unhook it from the truck. It had gelcoat blemishes, cosmetic issues, soft spots in the floor, etc. None of these slowed it down, kept it from catching fish, or caused me any undue stress. I repaired the floor myself and painted the inside a few years back so the wife would enjoy it more.I sold it about a year ago, and to my knowledge, it's still catching fish.

All Craft Marine bought the brand from Griffis and Sons a few years back, and have made some very good improvements to construction. They use no wood now, so no soft floors. It appears they use better gelcoats now too. 

I don't have any affiliation with Stumpnocker. I just like them and would recommend them. Let me know if you have any other questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

-Brian


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the advise ima look into it a lil more like pricing wise if i get a good deal on one ill get it if not ill stay with my skiff...................................................................and for those who dont like my spelling im not writing a 5 paragraph essay for a grade im here to make friends of similar intrest and learn some new things if u dont like how i spell dont read it !!!!! as long as u understand, wich u do theres no prob so get use to it


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> thanks for the advise ima look into it a lil more like pricing wise if i get a good deal on one ill get it if not ill stay with my skiff...................................................................and for those who dont like my spelling im not writing a 5 paragraph essay for a grade im here to make friends of similar intrest and learn some new things if u dont like how i spell dont read it !!!!! as long as u understand, wich u do theres no prob  so get use to it


I would not subject my friends to the retinal torture of reading those posts  

Anyways, looks like BLee had all the info you were looking for. Another question answered on MS forum!

-T


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Raulito,

Before you dismiss the boat just because it has a flat bottom, really consider your requirements. A dory style hull can handle anything you need to handle in a 14-16 foot boat. The flat bottom will get you deep into the flats and will get you home when it gets nasty so long as you keep your head on straight. We all have a tendency to think we need to be able to run wide open in rough water, spanning the swells like a cigarette boat. If the wind kicks up, trim the nose down (or put your gear in the nose of the boat) and back off the throttle... or run canals and bayous around the big open areas. A 3 ft chop ain't fun in any 14-16 ft tiller boat, whether it is a jonboat or a v-bottom.

All that being said, the modified v-hulls, light weight and long narrow shape of most of these flats skiffs really improves tracking while push poling.

If you like the looks/principles/price of the boat, try to bum a fishing trip with someone who has one or any dory style hull like it and see if it will meet your needs.

Nate


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks, i have kinda thought about that ima try to go out in one if its not to bad ill look into it it !!!!


----------



## TWalker (6 mo ago)

B.Lee said:


> I owned a Stumpnocker (no k in there) for 15 years. Bought an 18' Stumpnocker 4 brand new in 1992, and fished the hell out of it for 15 years. Great boat!
> 
> I know several people who have both the 14' and 16' flat bottom Stumpnockers. Great little boats for the money and work great for their purpose. They're flat bottom, so don't expect them to ride like a Redfisher.
> 
> ...


Hello,
.I’m looking at a 2007 Stumpnocker 14, I saw you mention that they no longer use wood, do you think a 2007 has wood in the construction?
Thank you,


----------

